# Die Photoshop 7 Bibel - deutsch ?



## Nofear (8. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Wollt nur mal fragen, wann es denn soweit ist:

Die Photoshop 7 Bibel (deutsche Übersetzung natürlich)
von Deke McClelland

Weiß jemand Bescheid, bin voll neugierig...
In der Buchhandlung meinte der Verkäufer nur Anfang Januar´

Ich hoffe, der Thread geht in Ordnung, da es sich ja trotzdem um PS handelt %)

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Januar 2003)

soll auf jedenfall im januar kommen,
wann genau, keine ahnung,
denke ende nächster woche


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Januar 2003)

Ich habe das Buch bereits im Buch-Verlag ( beim Bekannten ) erblickt, also schätze ich mal auf Ende nächster/Anfangübernächster Woche...

Cutti


----------



## Nofear (8. Januar 2003)

Puhh, da bin ich ja nochmal beruhigt 
Bis Ende Januar kann ich ja noch warten, ist nicht so schlimm!

Danke nochmal für eure Replies, schönen Abend noch!


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Januar 2003)

Hab von dem Buch ehrlich gesagt noch nie was gehört! *schäm*

Isses denn lohnenswert sich das Buch zu kaufen und wenn ja, wie teuer iss das normal?


Liebe Grüße, -=Shadow=-


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Januar 2003)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/382660931X/qid=1042108975/sr=2-1/ref=sr_aps_prod_1_1/028-5327547-2374140

*Preis: EUR 49,95*


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Januar 2003)

*hm*

Danke smallB, so genau wollt ichs gar ned wissen *gg*

Würd nur gern wissen ob sich die 50 € dafür lohnen...ich fahr am besten ma nach Bonn und schau da mal nach, wenn das Buch erschienen ist...

Greetz 

P.S. Wie weit biste mit deiner Page, smallB?


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Januar 2003)

eine bewertung von amazon


> genial!, 5. Oktober 2002
> ich kenne die englische version dieses buches und auch die vorgängerversion in deutsch (sehr gut übersetzt!!!!) und ich kann nur sagen: DAS BUCH IST GENIAL! es ist nicht nur sehr kompetent und umfangreich geschrieben, es ist auch in einem sehr angenehmen stil verfasst, der (zum glück) nicht an die standart-handbücher erinnert, bei denen man spätestens bei der mitte aufhört zu lesen.
> dieses buch bietet fortgeschrittenen und profis jede menge tipps und tricks, anfänger jedoch sollten sich wenigstens ein bisschen mit photoshop auskennen, um nicht gleich von dem umfang des buches erschlagen zu werden.
> 5 punkte für den umfang und den genialen schreibstil!!!



p.s. na ja, ich weiss das ich html nutzen werden
weiter bin ich noch nicht, mein kopf ist leer...


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Januar 2003)

Hört sich ja mal gut an...iss also ne Überlegung wert...hab ja bald Geburtstag *hehe*

Bis denne...


P.S: Wohl kein Flashfan wa? Na ja, bin mal gespannt...sag einfach bescheid wenn du fertig bist! Arbeite auch noch an meiner, hab total viele gute Ideen, aber im Moment vor lauter Arbeit ned so wirklich die Lust da abends noch dran zu arbeiten... 
Aber das dürften wohl viele von uns kennen...


----------



## Comander_Keen (9. Januar 2003)

Also bis jetzte konnte mich noch kein buch wirklich helfen ... bzw. gute tips geben. In dem ein oder anderen waren zwar ein paar kniffe drin, welche aber nicht den preis dieser werke rechtfertigten.
Wenn ihr aber alle so begeistert davon seit ... werde ich wohl mal rein schaun 

greetz 3k!


----------



## Nofear (9. Januar 2003)

Ich sag mal so:

Die Photoshop Bibel sollte in keinem Regal fehlen!
Es ist ideal als Nachschlagewerk.

In den meisten Büchern geht es leider ziemlich monoton zu, jedoch ist das zumindestens in der Photoshop Bibel 6 anders.

Außerdem sind 50 Üro für so ein Buch in diesem Unmfang recht angemessen, was sind schon 50 Üro? (Fulltank Benzin vielleicht) 

cu


----------



## Comander_Keen (9. Januar 2003)

Wobei 50€ schon normal sind ... jedenfalls bekommt man von manchen wiklich guten verlagen kein buch unter 45€ (sei es noch so dünn  )

greetz 3k!


----------



## SirNeo (10. Januar 2003)

Ich hatte mir damals die PS Bibel 6 aus unserer Bücherei (sind relativ gut bestückt mit so etwas)geliehen, die war schon ziemlich gut, mal sehen wie 7 ist. Ich denke die werde ich mir dann mal zulegen. Und 50€ sidn für ein Fachbuch OK.


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. Januar 2003)

50€ für ein Fachbuch sind nichts ungewöhnliches. Je spezieller die Lektüre, desto teurer die Bücher. Medizinische Fachbücher z.B. kosten auch mal gerne das doppelte, das selbe gilt für Design oder 3d. Läßt sich leider nicht viel dran ändern, und mal ehrlich - ein Handbuch als e-Book ist zum nachschlagen ja wohl echt nicht zu gebrauchen, oder?

/Kaprolactam


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Januar 2003)

Hi,

die Photoshop 7 Bibel wird ab *17.1.2003* an den Handel ausgeliefert.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Nofear (22. Januar 2003)

**nachobenschieb* *



> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Hi,
> 
> die Photoshop 7 Bibel wird ab 17.1.2003 an den Handel ausgeliefert.
> ...



Heute haben wir Dienstag, dem 22.Januar 2003:

Das Buch ist immernoch nicht erschienen.
Hab im Handel nachgefragt, tja .... nix 

@Lightbox

Woher hast du eigentlich diese Info mit 17.01.....??


----------



## SirNeo (22. Januar 2003)

Mhh, also bei Amazon ist die angeblich schon erhältlich und kann dort bestellt werden.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Januar 2003)

Ich war so frei und hatte beim Verlag angerufen.  

Und um sicher zu gehen habe ich gerade nochmal dort angerufen.
Es ist verfügbar. Seit 16.1.2003 kann das Buch geliefert werden.

Viel Spaß beim schmökern
lightbox


----------



## fischkrampf (22. Januar 2003)

hi,

es wäre cool, wenn ihr mal eure Wertung über das Buch abgebt nachdem ihr es gelesen habt...

Vielleicht hole ich es mir auch.

Gruß
fischkrampf


----------



## Nofear (22. Januar 2003)

@ lightbox

Das ist sehr lobenswert von dir! 
Danke, dass du die Mühe gemacht hast!

Hab's jetzt auch bei Amazon entdeckt.
Normalerweise hole ich mir die ISBN von Amazon nd lauf damit zur Buchhandlung, die dort das Buch bestellen.

Leider kenne ich mich mit dem Kauf bei Amazon nicht aus.
Versand ist ja kostenlos(ab 20 Euro). Mal sehen, ich besuch heute mal eine andere Buchhandlung.

Danke nochmals!


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. Januar 2003)

ich frage mich, ob es sich lohnt, für das teil 50 euro auszugeben, da ja laut adobe die nachfolgerversion von photoshop bereits diesen herbst erscheinen soll - lohnt es da nicht, noch etwas zu warten?


----------



## Comander_Keen (22. Januar 2003)

Also ich persönlich bezweifele eher .. das sich ein kauf eines photoshopbuches lohnt. Ich kann sicherlich nicht alles, obwohl ps ja nun wirklich nicht das komplizierteste programm ist. Aber leider hatten mir alle Bücher 0 gebracht.

Persönlich kann ich dieses buch wärmstens empfehlen (englisch). Wer mehr darüber wissen will, kann sich die rezensionen durchlesen.

greetz 3k!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Januar 2003)

Stimmt, das Buch is echt ganz gut. Aber man hat es doch recht schnell durch, leider.

gruß
lightbox


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Hört sich ja mal gut an...iss also ne Überlegung wert...hab ja bald Geburtstag *hehe**



=) genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## biegeeinheit (28. Januar 2003)

ja also new masters of ps kann ich auch empfehlen. es bietet zwar nicht so detailierte anleitungen aber gute ansätze im bereich ideenfindung und auch umsetzung.


----------



## protuner (16. November 2003)

MALZEIT

Da mir in den nächsten Wochen ADOBE CS zu Verfügung stehen wird möchte ich einmal Fragen ob die gut Informierten Quellen hier etwas in aufgeschnapt haben wie es mit diesem Buch in deutsch für die neue Version ausschaut.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. November 2003)

Neue Englische Bücher zu Photoshop:

*Adobe Master Class: Compositing with John Lund*
14.11.2003

*Photoshop Studio Skills*
24.11.2003

*Teach Yourself VISUALLY Photoshop CS*
24.11.2003

*Photoshop CS Book for Digital Photographers*
28.11.2003

*Photoshop CS Classroom in a Book*
1.12.2003

*Photoshop CS Bible*
1.2.2004

*Photoshop CS Bible, Professional Edition*
1.4.2004


Deutsch übersetzte  Bücher dürften erst deutlich später erscheinen.
Ein Photoshop CS Wow Book ist noch nicht angekündigt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## delgado-webdesign (29. November 2003)

hat jemand die ps bibel in PDF


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. November 2003)

Also vom Preis sollte man sich nun wirklich nicht abschrecken lassen. Und mit Amazon ist das Ding auch in 3 tagen da


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von delgado-webdesign _
> *hat jemand die ps bibel in PDF *



Nur um mal ganz sicher zu gehen:
Die Photoshop Bibel ist ein urheberrechtlich geschuetztes Werk, das man
fuer Euro kaufen kann. Ein Umstand, der es allen ermoeglicht, das Buch
zu erwerben und gleichzeitig dem Autor ermoeglicht, ab und zu mal ne Dose
Ravioli aufmachen zu koennen UND vielleicht demnaechst eine neue Ausgabe
zu schreiben.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## acquire (30. November 2003)

Noch ein Frage von mir zu dem Werk:
Lohnt sich das Buch wirklich oder gibt es im Internet genug gute Tutorial, die ausreichen?
Ich möchte mit PS7 an sich nur fürs Web benutzen.


----------



## zenga (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von acquire _
> *Noch ein Frage von mir zu dem Werk:
> Lohnt sich das Buch wirklich oder gibt es im Internet genug gute Tutorial, die ausreichen?
> Ich möchte mit PS7 an sich nur fürs Web benutzen. *



da gibts bestimmt genug ...............und dieses Forum hier  

Wer preisgünsige (und teils ältere)  Bücher sucht, könnte hier fündig werden >

http://www.terrashop.de/buecher/design/photoshop/

ich quote mal:



> Spezialisiert sind wir auf den Handel mit Bücher-Restauflagen und Mängelexemplaren
> (sogenanntes Modernes Antiquariat), die weit unter dem ursprünglichen Neupreisen angeboten werden.





> Was sind...
> * Mängelexemplare?
> Mängelexemplare sind retournierte Bücher, meistens mit einem Stempel oder Filzstift als solche markiert,
> die wegen leichten Verschmutzungen, Eselsohren o.ä. nicht mehr neuwertig sind, sich ansonsten aber im tadellosen Zustand befinden.
> Wir verkaufen keine Bücher mit fehlenden Seiten/CDs! Versendet werden nur Artikel die den Zuständen "gut" bis "wie neu" entsprechen.



MfG zenga


----------



## acquire (30. November 2003)

@ zenga:
Danke, doch kennst du von den Büchern welche die du mir empfelen kannst?


----------



## protuner (30. November 2003)

Danke für diese Quelle zenga !


----------

